# اسهل برنامج لقراءة المقاومات حسب الون



## بشير السيد (7 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم 
اسهل برنامج لقراة المقاومات ولمعرفة قيمة المقاومة ادخل الالون وسيعطيك ا لقيمة
ارجو الرد هل اعجبك البرنامج 
[/color]

تحياتي بشير السيد
[/color]

لاتنسونا من خالص دعائكم


----------



## اسامه البصري (18 يونيو 2013)

لك جزيل الشكر


----------



## ibr_alrawi (23 يونيو 2013)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## bdal (26 يونيو 2013)

اخي العزيز ,احذر البرنامج مدموج بفايرس , ويقوم هذا الفايرس بالانتشار مباشره في الجهاز ويعطل جميع البرامج .


----------

